# Rear brake on fixie



## Nick G (13 Oct 2008)

I've kept the rear brake on my convert. It has a flip flop hub but apart from the first 200 metres of riding, it's always been on the fixed gear. I suppose there's a chance I'll switch it back for some reason but I don't plan to, especially now that I'm used to, and enjoying, riding fixed.

My question is, what purpose does the rear brake serve on a fixed gear bike? I only use the front brake but ride carefully enough not to have hit the brakes in an emergency yet. I would have thought I could go over the bars with only the front brake yet plenty of people do away with the back brake.

Also, if I ever flipped over to the freewheel would I be advised to definitely have the rear brake available or is it the same either way?

Thanks


----------



## Greenbank (13 Oct 2008)

How often do you check and service your front brake?

I have two brakes because I do enough hilly rides on mine and I wouldn't want to have to rely on leg braking alone when doing 60kph on a long 15% descent and the front brake cable snaps, or a brake pad pops off, etc.



Nick G said:


> Also, if I ever flipped over to the freewheel would I be advised to definitely have the rear brake available or is it the same either way?



You'd have to fit a rear brake for it to be legal with a freewheel. The law requires two independent brakes; front brake counts as one, leg braking on fixed counts as the second. In reality, lots of people ride a freewheel with only a front brake.


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2008)

My Pearson came with both front and rear brake and I would not remove the back brake. I ride in all weathers and I would not want to rely on front brake and legs only when the road are slippery, i.e wet leaves, mud or ice. Also I am lousy at leg braking, always have been.


----------



## Joe24 (14 Oct 2008)

I took my rear brake off last week. Never used it, not even in emergencies, i used my legs instead. Only used the rear brake at first when i wasnt used to spinning so fast.
Decided to take it off when i went just over 200rpm on it, and only just tabbed the front brake slightly(not enough to have much effect, but felt good to take abit of speed off) so the back brake came off. Also makes it look abit better
Although as one of the old guys in the club said, "i want to see what you will do when your chain comes off" No back brake at all then. 
For singles-speed you wll need 2 brakes, or be like a guy on youtube and dont have any on his ss Shows how he brakes, wouldnt be up for that in traffic.
But only take that back brake off if you are good with leg breaking. I can get alot of my speed off just by using my legs so i feel its safe. I ride in all weathers aswell, and when i've been on a greasy road, i have prefered to leg brake slightly to knock some speed off then brake. I even went around a greasy courner and when the back wheel slipped out i controlled it with my legs and didnt touch any brakes, if i was on the Giant i would of probably reached for the back brake.
But, the more brakes the better, so if you dont feel happy without it on, then keep it on.


----------



## bonj2 (14 Oct 2008)

i don't ever use the back brake on my normal bike so why you'd need it on a fixie god knows.


----------



## Amanda P (14 Oct 2008)

Got any closer to getting yourself a fixie yet, Bonj?


----------



## bonj2 (14 Oct 2008)

er... i've got the frame, in the garage, in the guise of an old bike that i'm going to strip down and convert, but going to go a few months without spending anything on other cycling gear and save up a bit of cash first. Plus i want the purple halo aerorage wheels that were advertised in C+ the other month, and I don't think they're out yet, they just say 'coming soon'.
Maybe another colour.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Oct 2008)

Greenbank said:


> You'd have to fit a rear brake for it to be legal with a freewheel. The law requires two independent brakes; front brake counts as one, leg braking on fixed counts as the second. In reality, lots of people ride a freewheel with only a front brake.




Why remove the rear brake anyway? To save a few grams? Look hard? Big deal...
The weight saving is bugger-all in terms of performance for less security. Rather be safe than fashionable.


----------



## Nick G (15 Oct 2008)

Thanks guys, the rear brake stays for safety, for the possibility of using the ss freewheel and because, like Dave, I'm not that good at leg braking. 

I had thought that it was a bad idea to use a brake on a fixed wheel but it seems not. Frankly, I'd rather use a brake and save my knees for my old age which is fast approaching.


----------



## yello (15 Oct 2008)

I think that's a sensible decision Nick. 

If the brake is there and working, why remove it? Personally, I wouldn't be without one but then I doubt I'd go so far as to fit one if one wasn't there!


----------



## Origamist (15 Oct 2008)

On my commuting fixed I only have a front brake, but on my Sunday fixed I have both brakes. 

If you're going to ride with only a front brake, make sure you have the technical ability to skid/skip stop yourself if you lose the front brake. 

If you ride brakeless -pray your chain never snaps.


----------



## Andy Pandy (15 Oct 2008)

My pompino has both a front and back brake. However, under hard braking, in my experience, the back brake simply locks the back wheel. I'm not sure that this actually helps in stopping. If you are trying to brake and maneuver (say to miss the rear end of a car that stopped in front of you) locking your back wheel doesn't help. I try to avoid using the back brake, but can't help myself in an emergency.


----------



## cchapman (16 Oct 2008)

Nick G said:


> I had thought that it was a bad idea to use a brake on a fixed wheel but it seems not. Frankly, I'd rather use a brake and save my knees for my old age which is fast approaching.



You may be confusing this with the idea that it is unwise to use brakes with track rims. This is because the sides of the rims are thinner than road rims and thus wear out more quickly. (Or so they say)

As far as knees go, live everyday as if it is your last, which one day it will be. Plan to leave this world with the petrol guage needle on empty. Treat pain as the imposter that it is. If it hurts take an aspro.


----------



## Twenty Inch (16 Oct 2008)

cchapman said:


> As far as knees go, live everyday as if it is your last, which one day it will be. Plan to leave this world with the petrol guage needle on empty. Treat pain as the imposter that it is. If it hurts take an aspro.



Let me guess - you're about 22 - 23 years old, right?


----------



## cchapman (17 Oct 2008)

Twenty Inch said:


> Let me guess - you're about 22 - 23 years old, right?



If only. 61 actually. But I have several personae, one of which you have glimpsed.


----------



## Greenbank (17 Oct 2008)

Andy Pandy said:


> My pompino has both a front and back brake. However, under hard braking, in my experience, the back brake simply locks the back wheel. I'm not sure that this actually helps in stopping. If you are trying to brake and maneuver (say to miss the rear end of a car that stopped in front of you) locking your back wheel doesn't help. I try to avoid using the back brake, but can't help myself in an emergency.



Sounds like you've learned, and are practicing, poor technique. (This is stated as constructive criticism, not a p*ss take.) Get out of the habit of grabbing the back brake; you don't want to grab the front brake fully on though .

In general do 75% braking with the front and 25% braking with the back. This is what they teach you when learning to ride a motorbike. Also apply the front just before applying the rear and apply the brakes progressively, don't snatch at them.

In the dry you can use more front brake, in the wet/icy conditions you'll probably want to use the more back brake but always use both.

Also put your weight back as far as you can on the saddle, this will help keep the rear tyre firmly on the road and let it contribute to the braking rather than snaking around.


----------



## Nick G (17 Oct 2008)

cchapman said:


> As far as knees go, live everyday as if it is your last, which one day it will be. Plan to leave this world with the petrol guage needle on empty. Treat pain as the imposter that it is. If it hurts take an aspro.



I agree with the sentiment, but if I do my knees in in my mid 40's I may be sitting on the drive with the needle on empty long before I leave the world!


----------



## yello (17 Oct 2008)

Greenbank said:


> In general do 75% braking with the front and 25% braking with the back. This is what they teach you when learning to ride a motorbike.Also apply the front just before applying the rear <snip>



I offer no personal comment but would remind readers that a comment similar to this was the source of some heated discussion some months ago and resulted in a relative newbie flouncing off in a huff!


----------



## cchapman (17 Oct 2008)

All I can say is - I agree with all the posts. Front brake de rigeur, rear as the operator chooses. Back pressure,it's not going to damage the knees but it is going to exercise hitherto dormant muscles, I wonder what descending from Darjeeling to Siliguri jcn (Gauhati ?) would be like. Motorcycle techniques are of course correct, and basically what I use, but if a nipple pulls off an inner cable it will be the front and evasive action will be called for.
I think the original poster should do as he feels comfortable for a few years and then when the question comes up again he can give the benefit of his experience!


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2008)

Origamist said:


> If you ride brakeless -pray your chain never snaps.


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2008)

I'm thinking about a fixie for commuting, then the MTB can go back to being a 'ride with the kids bike'.....

I'd have both brakes, as I know how much faster the road bikes are, but that said, I tend to use the rear brake to trim speed, hence more wear, but with a fixie, I'd use the legs.....


----------

